# Flowers :D



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi all! I figured I'd share some photos of flowers that I took the other day 









_Polygonum sp. 'Kawagoeanum'_









_Alisma sp._ (pond marginal)









_Ludwigia palustris_ with flowers.









_Hygrophila sp. 'Bold'_









_Micranthemum umbrosum_ (these flowers are so darn small that it's hard to get a clear shot)









_Vallisneria gigantea_ (Jungle Val)









_Lindernia rotundifolia 'Variegated'_ after a rain shower
I wanted this to flower so I could compare it to a _Lindernia_ specimen I snagged from Zapins at the last CAPE meet... pretty sure that plant is also _L. rotundifolia_, just not variegated like the one in this photo.









_Lindernia dubia_... A locally collected specimen, which is now flowering like crazy for me 









_Rotala indica_ (aka "Ammania sp. 'Bonsai'")
(I really love the color of this one... too bad the flowers are so tiny!)


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

The material beauty of nature imbues life into all who gaze upon its wonders. That is some truly majestic photography.


----------



## maestro (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice collection of emersed aquatics and awesome macro photography!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

*More Flowers *

Hi everyone!
I'm back with more flowers for your viewing pleasure:









_Alternanthera reineckii 'Rosaefolia'_
Kind of a lousy shot, but you can see the flowers at the bases of the nodes... the little white fuzzy-looking clusters.









_Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis'_
I actually can;t remember if this plant is H. c. 'Siamensis' or H. c. 'Angustifolia' - but whatever the case, I have the hardest time getting a focus on those flowers, even though the plant blooms prolifically. This is about the best I can manage. Meh.









_Pogostemon erectus_
Because I cannot grow submersed Pogostemon spp. to save my life (probably my water is too hard), I've been emersing the buggers. This P. erectus decided to make a bunch of flowers... then promptly keeled over on me. Oh well. 









Pogostemon stellatus 'Broad Leaf'
I really like this photo, actually.  Given my experience with the P. erectus (see above), I keep clipping all but one of the flower spikes, hoping to prolong the life of the plant (and make it bushier to boot). The one I did allow to bloom turned into this lovely purple fuzzy thing...


----------

